# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Thread deleted

## Bull_Nuts

I posted a thread in the lab section titled 'painless prop?' and now it has dissapeared.

Am I hallucinating? Did it get moved? lol

Let me know if you can help me locate it....

Thanks

~nuts

----------


## PT

im checking into it

----------


## Big

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=410183

----------


## PT

For some reason it was in moderation

----------


## Bull_Nuts

> For some reason it was in moderation


in moderation?

----------


## PT

Just means someone took it down to review it.

----------

